# Enclosure: Advice Before Starting



## markannab (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all

I did send a link once before on this but it was in a different area. I've designed my enclosure for my carpet python and will soon be having my father-in-law build it (glass and mahogany-stained pine). But I would appreciate having any obvious flaws pointed out to me before I go ahead.

You'll note that the ceiling sits below the top so cables on top are hidden. Access is via timber-framed glass doors on the sides. The idea is to heat it using a ceramic heater. But what wattage would you estimate would be needed? The back, top, bottom, and partial sides will be timber for insulation and vents are down the bottom to prevent heat escaping straight out the top. We live on the Mid North Coast of NSW so the temperatures aren't too cool and, in winter, the a/c is operating from early morning to about 9:00pm keeping the room at about 22°.

Any tips or advice would be appreciated. Here's the link to download a 30kb pdf: http://www.worldofprinting.com/enclosure.pdf

ANY advice?


----------



## connorpotato (Jul 25, 2012)

im basically saying what i feel here since i know nothing about snake enclosures and bedding
but with only (from what i can see) a 20mm lip from the door, it would probably make a large mess as opposed to a 50mm lip which would stop the substrate coming out, just my opinion im nt sure how much of an issue that would be but thought id point it out


----------



## markannab (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for that. I had to look at the design again! It's not highly clear on the design but there's actually about a 40mm threshold. Bear in mind that the doors are on the sides - not on the front (if that's what you were looking at). The yellow dotted line represents the glass.


----------



## connorpotato (Jul 25, 2012)

no problem, ok well it wasnt clear enough for me to be descisive about what was happening sorry i probably could have figured it out if id spent longer looking at it, , well done for that though, it looks really modern with the corners and stuff, hope you post some photos of the finished product


----------



## Dreaper (Jul 25, 2012)

how big is your carpet python ? with my enclosures i have found its best to stick to roughly *length of the snake x half the length x half the length*, if its a larger enclosure then the snake requires then aslong as you put a few hides it should be fine


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 25, 2012)

All your questions (and more) are answered on the DIY section...

Incl. full list of prices of materials and where to buy them, incl. glass and glass type of glazing, edge treatment etc. 

This is how I built my own 4ft:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markannab (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. She is close to 4.5' at present, but I'm imagining/hoping she'll hit 8' in time. I will post photos when done. I'm hoping it'll be done toward the end of this year.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 26, 2012)

No vents at the top? 
How are you going to create any air flow?
You will need some vents to let hot air escape in order to introduce cool air at the bottom of the enclosure, as per the picture rvcasa provided.


----------



## markannab (Jul 26, 2012)

That has been a concern of mine. Bear in mind, this is the first tank I've ever built. Initially, I had the idea of no vents at the top because of heat escaping rapidly. How much venting at the top would you suggest, since I want to hold as much heat as I can? The two vents at the bottom will each be about 70mm across. So would one such vent at the top be sufficient since heat rises and would "pump" out the top, I imagine? Thanks.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 26, 2012)

Tall enclosures are a headache to heat correctly as you are fighting against heat rising.With the heat supply up the top the bottom of the enclosure will always be cool.
If I had to use a tall enclosure I would have the heat source about halfway down with some shelving above it and some more under it.


----------



## markannab (Jul 26, 2012)

To have heat part way down, I guess I'd have to go VERY carefully in my design so the snake doesn't get too close to the heat source?!


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jul 30, 2012)

markannab said:


> To have heat part way down, I guess I'd have to go VERY carefully in my design so the snake doesn't get too close to the heat source?!



You could always look at using a heat radiator, like the ProHerp heat panels and as ramsayi suggested mount it halfway down the enclosure. I've got a proherp panel and they're fantastic, highly recommend them. I've got mine mounted at the top of the enclosure (4x2x4), i thought it'd give it good vertical gradient which it does quite well. I think i'll eventually change the design and put it mid way on a shelf. Atleast that way theres 2 spots for him to bask on rather than one.


----------

